# First Fatty - Mushroom, Onion, Jalapeno, Cheddar Breakfast Fatty - Q-View



## yotzee (Feb 23, 2014)

Did my very first fatty this morning.

Saute'd some mushrooms, onions and jalapenos seasoned with Tony Cachere's













IMG_0410.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014


















IMG_0411.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






Coat of Sweet Baby Ray's over the sausage













IMG_0413.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






Blend of shredded cheddar over the sauce













IMG_0415.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






Saute'd veggies on top













IMG_0417.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






All rolled up nice













IMG_0418.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






My first bacon weave using a thick cut bacon













IMG_0419.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






Sprinkle of Central Barbecue's Rub that I picked up on my Memphis pilgrimage last week













IMG_0422.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






In goes the sausage roll













IMG_0423.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






All wrapped up and waitin for its smoke bath













IMG_0424.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






Into the smoker at 250 degrees with a few nice chunks of apple













IMG_0428.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






2 hours later













IMG_0431.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






Slice it up thick!













IMG_0433.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






On to the plate with an egg fried over light and a buttermilk biscuit to sop up all the goodness













IMG_0435.JPG



__ yotzee
__ Feb 23, 2014






I have to declare my first fatty a success!  Mrs. Yotzee was extremely impressed and the resident teenage food disposal couldn't get enough!

Cant wait to do the next one!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow! It IS fun to see how these fatties roll!

(Pun not intended, but it's fun indeed, to see each detail etc., and how it all rolls up and comes together).

Good job!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 24, 2014)

Great looking fattie and finished plate. Well Done!

  Mike


----------



## yotzee (Feb 25, 2014)

It was fun to make.  I actually teased my Facebook friends by doing 3 sets of pics.  First set was stuffing the roll step by step.  Second was the basket weave and wrap.  They were all drooling waiting to see what I was going to do with it.  They had to wait until the next morning when I smoked it for the finale.


----------



## biggus (Mar 5, 2014)

Now that looks good!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 7, 2014)

Bravo!!!  Hope it tasted as good as it looks.


----------



## yotzee (Mar 11, 2014)

BandCollector said:


> Bravo!!!  Hope it tasted as good as it looks.


Oh it did!

Im about 10 mins away from you, living in Baldwin


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> Oh it did!
> 
> Im about 10 mins away from you, living in Baldwin


That's great.  Maybe we can get together and swap some recipes and techniques!

Take care,  John


----------



## seans45 (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks great,  i did my first ones yesterday.  They came out pretty good, i need to work on my bacon work. I did 4 of them in one shot.

Did one Turkey with roasted peppers, spinach and havarti cheese

One Chicken with dijon mustard, ham and swiss cheese

One beef with peppers, onions, garlic and colby jack cheese

One pork sausage with  peppers, onions, garlic and mozzarella cheese.

I learned i have to stuff them a little more.

Had a bunch of people over.  The sausage was a winner followed by the chicken cordon blue













fatty 1.jpg



__ seans45
__ Mar 11, 2014


















fatty 2.jpg



__ seans45
__ Mar 11, 2014


















fatty 3.jpg



__ seans45
__ Mar 11, 2014


----------



## yotzee (Mar 14, 2014)

They look pretty damn good to me!


----------

